# J2EE Frage



## Baumi (27. Jul 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Nachdem stundenlangen googlen und suchen keine Lösung bringt, habe ich mich bei euch angemeldet und hoffe, dass ihr vielleicht mehr wisst ! 

Ich habe eine Bikercommunity in Entwicklung, die mit J2EE/JBOSS programmiert wurde. Gibt es denn keine fertige Forumssoftware, die mit J2EE funktioniert ? 

Ich meine, ein gescheites Forum, das in der Lage ist zum Beispiel die Userdaten (User und Passwort) einfach zu übernehmen, als gehöre das Forum zur Community. 

Bin ein kompletter Laie bzw. habe vor vielen Jahren noch mit HTML gemurkst und projektiere gerade ein Motorradprojekt, das mit J2EE umgesetzt wird. Beim Forum wollen wir aber auf ein fertiges Produkt zurückgreifen und diese einfach einbinden ins Portal (mit gleicher Optik und so) 

Ich habe schon in meinem alten PHP Forum gepostet, dort bekam ich aber keine Antwort auf die Frage PHP-Forum unter J2EE.... Ich weiß auch nicht, ob ein PHP Forum in eine J2EE Anwendung passt und dort funktioniert....

Vielen Dank für die Tipps und 

liebe Grüße aus Österreich
Baumi


----------



## Helios4711 (27. Jul 2008)

Hi,

Schau Dir mal die Seite www.seamframework.org an. Die gesamte Seite inklusive dem Forumsteil ist in J2EE / JBoss geschrieben. Zudem findest Du den Forumsteil im Example/wiki-Folder, wenn Du den Framework runterlädst.


Gruß,

Helios


----------



## ps (28. Jul 2008)

-> http://www.jforum.net/
-> http://www.mvnforum.com/mvnforumweb/index.jsp


----------



## homer65 (28. Jul 2008)

http://java-source.net/


----------



## FArt (29. Jul 2008)

http://www.jboss.org/jbossforums/


----------

